# Non Mmj States



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

so if a person lives in a state that is not a mmj state and you definitely have a qualifying condition, what do you do, take the obvious risks with your LDD? Or can a person get an out of state mmj patient card, travel to that state for refills and hope the laws change in his or her state.
Or stay dependent on pain killers?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Or just grow your own and say fuck you to the man. I live in a country where there is zero medical cannabis. I qualify for it though so ya know what, i take it, mr doctor insists i use his lovely antidepressants and sleeping pills and diet supliments and any other of 5,000 drugs, but ya know what, i know of a better alternative. I never understand people who will compromise on their health and wellbeing because there is a law saying nu-uuhh. Fuck the government 

why do these threads sound so much like they want to be a victim?


----------



## Beagle (Feb 27, 2011)

You could move to a mmj state.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Feb 27, 2011)

you will need to be a resident of the mmj state in order to qualify for any legal medication.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Feb 27, 2011)

Beagle said:


> You could move to a mmj state.


this is about your only legal option.


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd like to grow my own. This state is pretty nasty to growers. My brother got busted and lost his home cars, guns and plants his grow set-up every thing. i was incarcerated my self 30 years ago for unrelated stupidity when I was young and Dumb.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

If he's also from Kentucky then i'd like to know just what on earth he was growing



> Cultivation of less than five plants is punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $500. For subsequent offenses, the penalties increase to 1 - 5 years in prison and a fine of $1,000 - $10,000. For cultivation of five plants or more, the penalties are 1 - 5 years in prison and a fine of $1,000 - $10,000. For subsequent offenses the penalties increase to 5 - 10 years in prison and fines of $1,000 - $10,000.


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, Kentucky and poor guy was on the news for 2 weeks, max penalties, they took everything man, made him out to be this big time criminal, it was the guns that did it. Takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

well yes, so in fact it wasn't to do with where you live having nasty laws, the penalties are perfectly acceptable, your brother just didn't think too hard about his situation. I bleieve even with a medical license having guns on the property turns it into a real serious situation.


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

yes, indeed it does. I just need to move somewhere else, maybe just get off the grid and grow a couple.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

If it is so dextrimental to your health you have to ask yourself which you need ore The guns of the cannabis. Or indeed whether you are happy to suffice for pill popping instead of a nice natural remedy


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

oh, I intend to go au natural.....


----------



## thexception (Feb 27, 2011)

read everything thus far, so I say grow LESS then 5 at any given time, dont have guns in ur home, AND if you can get anyone of ur doctors to write u a recommendation saying MJ would be beneficial to you, great to have it, in the rare event u do get busted; it could help for an affirmative defense case of why u were using it. I say rare event, because if u didnt tell anyone & only grew a few plants, how would anyone know. sry bout ur pain


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a beautiful pearl handled colt that I sure hate to part with. I guess I could put it in a safety deposit box, or bury it in an ammo can. A couple of plants grown in a closet, no one knows, with the exception of this forum :/
Is it safe to buy from seed banks?


----------



## thexception (Feb 28, 2011)

there u go, have a family member hang onto it? Or simply have it stored so deep in ur basement somewhere, even if they found it they couldn't claim a "connection" between the two....u know if it is not readily accessible.

Yes! It is safe to buy from seed banks. Check out this forum for the ones u can TRUST however before doing so. You don't have to worry about using a credit card, if u r going to get busted etc. The worse that can happen is that customs intercepts the shipment & if that happened, all u would get in ur mail box would be a notification from the USPS saying ur package was confiscated by customs; thats it & that overall is far & few in between.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

captain chronizzle said:


> this is about your only legal option.


if you have a buddy living in a mmj state, have a piece of mail sent to his address with your name on it, then travel to said mmj state and get a local id, or state id, some picture id saying you live there, then get a dr's recommendation, get your meds, and your good to stock up whenever you need to, just be aware crossing state lines with product adds penalties if caught


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

and i recommend attitude seed distributor. they have a great reputation for stealth shipping to the us and have a great selection, but do your reviews on the genetics, and remember attitude is just the middle man, if you get bad beans its the seed company to blame, not attitude


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 28, 2011)

It's always a leap of faith, are they honest, am I really getting white rhino or what ever. I'd never know
need to get that closet cleaned out and painted. I'm pretty stoked, But from the time I buy the seeds to curing is a looonng time. It's the same way growing my veggies, I always go and look to see if they've come out of the ground and it's every day to see how much they've grown since the day before.......
Oh shit, a tornado watch, the weather radio alarm just went off. Powering off now.........


----------

